

Been almost 15hours, Namecheap.com is down. All domain services badly affected. - vidyesh
http://status.namecheap.com/?p=15759

======
adrianhoward
The namecheap website is dead - AFAIK no domain services have been affected.
All of mine are fine anyway, and a random selection of some other folk I know
on there are fine too.

~~~
vidyesh
The ones which were in the process of migration ( old & new ) are affected.

------
globalpanic
rumours on twitter of large-scale DDOS attack on namecheap and 300 other
websites

~~~
vidyesh
From their status page it appears that there was an unscheduled maintenance
and within a hour it was back up but then something went wrong and since then
its still down.

